# WANTED! workshops for building eco homes



## tankaud (Dec 8, 2008)

hello

over thanksgiving i was dozing on my floor thinking about sex and i decided to flip to pbs to see what they had to say on the day of bringing destruction to this lands native ppl, and it was a show on building eco homes. it got me thinking how much i loved construction and building houses and how that leads to building communities... hence anarchy!! i promptly got online and looked up habitat for humanity. which on the home page i discovered the word "christian" at which point i decided google was a much better option for my purpose. (where i respect the organization for their efforts i seek only to build under ppl not god)

which brings me to my point. i have had a hell of a time finding workshops to learn to build cob, tire and earth bag homes. i know they exist (or so sayith the all mighty youtube) and was wondering if anyone had any, more helpful information on the matter. preferably in the usa and for this summer. 

i am very interested in traveling to help build. the only thing i would want in return in food, shelter (or a place to pitch a tent), and good conversation. so if you are willing to teach or know of a workshop please let me know! 

thanks in advance
audrie (tankaud)


----------



## finn (Dec 8, 2008)

Habitat is actually a good place to learn basic carpentry skills for free, so despite the religious part (which isn't very significant in my experiences) you should give it a shot. They don't do eco-housing so much though. All the workshops I've heard of dealing with that are overpriced ones geared towards guilt-ridden yuppies. Also, ecohousing is still an innovative field, so it's still evolving. I could look for links on the subject matter, but so could you.

If you're really into building stuff, I suggest you brush up on your math and physical sciences.


----------



## macks (Dec 8, 2008)

I know that in the Northwest there are a few communities that have 'eco'-housing and people that know how to build with cob. A friend of mine moved into a dome house that the girl that lived there before built completely out of dumpstered, found, and free materials (except for the screws, nuts and bolts I think). Campaign signs for the roof! 

Anyway, if you looked up these communities you could probably hook up with people, I know a few of the places in the area do worktrade programs. A buddy of mine lived at one for a few months and learned how to build with cob.. anyway, if you get up to the area or want more info send me a PM I could give you some more info if I remember it


----------



## tankaud (Dec 10, 2008)

i dont have the aim stuff (kinda suck at computers) but my email is [email protected] so i would totally love any info you have. after typing this thread i talked to a friend who has a friend who is doing eco building so im excited to get into touch with her. but anything you could say is more than appreciated


----------



## Angela (Dec 11, 2008)

finn said:


> Habitat is actually a good place to learn basic carpentry skills for free, so despite the religious part (which isn't very significant in my experiences) you should give it a shot. They don't do eco-housing so much though. All the workshops I've heard of dealing with that are overpriced ones geared towards guilt-ridden yuppies. Also, ecohousing is still an innovative field, so it's still evolving. I could look for links on the subject matter, but so could you.
> 
> If you're really into building stuff, I suggest you brush up on your math and physical sciences.



I also recommend Habitat if your looking for experience that you don't have to pay for. I worked on several projects of theirs to learn basic carpentry/building skills. Even better if your a gal (like me), at least over in the east they offer several women only building workshops. As for other forms of alternative building such as cob I suggest looking on http://www.wwoofusa.org/. They list alot of folks that are looking for people to help out with their farm, project or labor needs. Most of them provide housing/food for the duration of your stay but make sure to look closely at the descriptions or it's easy to get screwed by some of these folks.


----------



## IBRRHOBO (Dec 14, 2008)

years ago i worked on a tire home for dennis weaver ( he played mccloud on tv before cable was even really around. u can probably ref it in architectural digest and list his name or the site we worked on was in taos, nm


----------



## theefixeated (Dec 12, 2009)

I'm in Taos right now just moved out of the greater world earthship community. at the earthship biotecture place they do 4 seminars a year on building earthships along with hands on, But if you came out and offered labor people would teach you alonng the way. nobody is trying to withhold any info and its a friendl place i would recomend checking it out

http://www.earthship.net/

ive got a bunch of pics of the 2 i lived in if there is any interest


----------

